# Harman kardon AVR 255 + HKTS 30 speakers is it a good combo



## srijith1234 (Oct 7, 2011)

hi Guys,

Can i go for Harman kardon AVR 255 + HKTS 30 speakers?

Will it be a good decision. Its available in INDIA for 60K which is about $ 1224.

Can you guys suggest some other AVRs or system which will be better than this one.

Regards,
Srijith


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Harman makes quality products. It is really hard to gauge the choices you have there in India so it is difficult to know your alternatives. If you could possibly provide what other Brands you have reasonably easy access to, perhaps we could go over the pros and cons of each alternative.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## srijith1234 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi have auditioned Denon AVR 1612 speakers Jamo S 426 and sub 210....The prices are of the same range as of HK...but the Jamo speakers were too loud for my taste.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

srijith1234 said:


> Hi have auditioned Denon AVR 1612 speakers Jamo S 426 and sub 210....The prices are of the same range as of HK...but the Jamo speakers were too loud for my taste.


Hello,
That is an interesting observation that they are too loud , but all that matters is what you prefer. I am quite fond of Logic7 which is a Surround Mode proprietary to Harman International.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

